
Using a 140-Year-Old Lens on a RED Cinema Camera - artsandsci
https://petapixel.com/2018/05/01/using-a-140-year-old-lens-on-a-15000-red-cinema-camera/
======
aylmao
Someone once told me if I was gonna get into photography I should invest in
good lenses, not a good camera body.

Any body I got would get old. Eventually if I had money I could buy a better
body. Lenses are forever though.

------
SomeHacker44
The pictures of a samurai woman wielding a flaming katana far overshadowed my
initial interest in the lens and camera!

